# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Pirates War Loje Onlain

## s138942

Desha te dija se a ka ndonje shqiptar tjeter qe luan lojen italiane Pirates War www.pirateswar.com , pasi deri tani te gjith shqiptaret qe e luajme jemi grombulluar ne nje aleanse te gjith se bashku dhe nese ka ndonje tjeter qe e luan mund te bashkohet me neve.

Pak fjale per kete loj nese ndonjeri ka deshire ta luaje: Eshte nje loje onlain nga 2005 por gjat kohes ka pasur ndryshime te shumta per te arritur ne nivelet qe eshte sot, kjo loj zhvillohet ne nje menyr te ndryshme nga te tjerat pasi behet fjale per pirat , marins dhe merkatant qe kan ishujt e tyre ne det dhe luftrat behen me anije ne det te hapun mes lojtareve onlain, gjithashtu eshte nje nder te vetmet lojra qe ke kontroll onlain te flotes dhe jo si lojrat e tjera qe i nis ushtrine nje personi per ta sulmuar dhe nuk e kontrollojne gjat rruges, si ketu qe mund te takojsh dhe te tjer ne det dhe ti sulmojsh.
Nuk eshte se dua ti bej rreklam kesaj loje por thjesht jam i fiksuar me kete loj po keshtu edhe shoket e mi keshtu qe na pelqen te grumbullojme sa me shum shqiptar ne alleansen ton Shqiptare ''ALBANIAN LEGEND''

Ja dhe disa simbole te aleanses tone qe perdorim ne loje dhe forum te lojes:

----------

